# Newton reservoir Ice and Fishing conditions



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm thinking about going to Newton this sunday (Jan 6). Does any body have any info on the ice and fishing up there? --\O


----------



## drpepper (Dec 30, 2007)

Went to Newton last monday, the ice was about 5-6 inches thick except for about a foot right by the edge, The water must be raising a little. fishing was pretty good and steady for perch, but they were all about 5- 6 inches long. They would bit about anything I put down in the 8-15 foot depth range. I did talk to one guy that was headed further north on the dam and he said he was looking for crappie, didn't see him later so I don't know how he did. I am also trying for sunday at newton, depends on the storm that they say is coming, that wind sometimes drifts the snow really bad on the road to the dam. Good luck if you make it up.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info doc. Ill be up there if the road is open. If I cant get in ill backtrack to Mantua. It seems like the perch are small all over. We only caught small ones (smaller than usual) at Pineview too.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

We had a really great trip to Newton on sunday.  We (Mcfishin, Poo Pie, and Puddles)had a total of 13 fisherman including 6 kids! We met up along the road and ended up with four vehicles. Pig pen to rubber duck, looks like we got us a CONVOY! The roads where extremly icey and we saw about a dozen cars in the ditch on the way up and back, including two rollovers. We got to the lake at about nine o'clock and got to fishing right away. The ice was about 5-6" just like drpepper said and was good and solid. The bathtub ring has frozen up too. There is a ton of perch in the lake and we hauled them in at a steady pace all day. The bad news is that they are all small. The biggest perch we caught was 5". The kids opened up a 4 incher to see what they Where eating and found that it had eggs and an empty stomach. I'm pretty sure the fish are stunted because of the high population. We did have three of the perch struck by muskies when they where being retrieved but didn't hook any of the toothy buggers! I brought along my grandpappys' Popiel pocket fisherman and tried it for a while but didn't catch any on it. However the extra pole in the old ice fishing bucket did create a problem. with an extra pole around you know the kids just cant help but to do what dad does and put another hook in the water(kudos to my boy for wanting to improve his odds, and yes I do have a second pole license). well there just happened to be a Crick Dick scoping us from the parking lot :shock: . He checked our licenses and gave us a warning ticket. My wife also got a warning because her license expired that day, just a warning but it is the first time she has ever had any kind of ticket. He was a nice enough guy but he did make my wife cry **O** . At the end of the day we caught a 6" LM bass then packed it in right before dark. all in all it was a good day of fishing, we caught more perch than I could possibly count. We stayed dry and warm through the snow storm and the kids had a great time. *()*


----------

